
Ask HN: Is there a good portfolio app/site for tracking my crypto investments? - eibrahim
like every second person, i invested some money in crypto.  I have a few different coins in kraken and coinbase.<p>I want an app&#x2F;website to show me a simple view of my portfolio to tell me how much i am up&#x2F;down on each coin, cost, value, etc...<p>I use blockfolio on the iphone but it is pretty crappy.<p>Ideally, the app would integrate automatically to the exchanges and pull down my data so I don&#x27;t have to type in every transaction.
======
rohitrajan
Hey, my friend and I just released Coinbook -- super fast and simple to watch
and track coins in your portfolio. Give it a try and let us know what you
think!

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/coinbook-bitcoin-altcoin-
app...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/coinbook-bitcoin-altcoin-
app/id1332107825?mt=8)

------
mancerayder
I use blockfolio, and gave up trying to pop in all my trades. So I just it to
track overall price movements of the coins - blockfolio doesn't seem to
understand the swapping of one coin for another even show it displays prices
in pairs and lets you insert trades that way. For example, if I bought one,
swapped it into another, and bought another (esp. USDT, which doesn't show up
even as an option, only USD) then the system doesn't chain those together as
one transaction.

------
sjs382
I use [https://cryptocompare.com](https://cryptocompare.com)

